# Dimmerizar con resistencia una lámpara LED



## Superuva (Feb 20, 2021)

Buenas tardes, no sé si este tema iría aquí, pero me gustaría realizar una consulta.
Tengo una lámpara de pie para el salón, es tipo LED. Me han dicho en Leroy, donde la compré, que no sería posible poner un regulador de intensidad (potenciómetro). Me gustaría saber si existe alguna resistencia o algo similar para poner entre el enchufe de la lámpara y la toma de corriente para que la lámpara no luzca tanto y conseguir así una luz más tenue.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 20, 2021)

Si ya te han dicho que no la respuesta es no.


Si la lámpara es medio buena, o tercio buena, o cuarto buena, entonces llevará una fuente de corriente contante para la alimentación del led que si o si lo hará lucir como se debe y todo lo que hagas lo intentará contrarrestar la fuente.
Puedes conectar una resistencia en paralelo con el led para que literalmente quemar la energía que no quieras que luzca.
Otra opción sería modificar la fuente si te atreves.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 20, 2021)

Lamentablemente como lo planteas, osea con resistencias, no. Muchos de los módulos LED no son "dimerizables". Habría que ver como es el driver, quizá se pueda modificar para reducir la corriente con que alimenta los LED.

Lo otro es probar con insertar un capacitor en serie con la linea de 220v, *siempre teniendo cuidado al hacer las pruebas porque puede ser mortal cualquier descuido.*

¿ Que valor de capacitor ? Deberás ir jugando hasta encontrar uno que te sirva (si es que la lampara admite eso. Te darás cuenta porque si no lo soporta lo mas probable es que empiece a destellar). El capacitor deberá ser de 300v *AC y de clase X1 o X2. *Capacidad, entre 100nf y 680nF, puede que mas, puede que menos, no hay regla especifica. A menor capacidad, menor sera el brillo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2021)

Deberías reemplazar la lámpara por otra que si sea dimmerizable.


----------



## Superuva (Feb 22, 2021)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola buenos días, me dedico a la fotografía y necesito hacer un inventillo aparentemente simple pero con mis conocimientos quería la aprobación de alguien que supiera para no liarla y saber que comprar.
Mi idea es hacer unas cajitas con una luz cálida y otra fria y éstas serían de 4,5v por lonque le pondría tres pilas AA la potencia de estas serán unos 2w como mucho, y necesito ponerle un regulador para subir o bajar la intensidad de la luz. Aquí viene mi duda he visto que hay potenciómetros de 1k 2k 50k 100k. U es aquí donde me pierdo con fórmulas y valores. Alguien me echa un cable con esto? Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2021)

Cuales "luces" vas a usar?
Si son LEDs la idea de los potenciómetros no funciona (nunca funciona en realidad).


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Pues justamente son unas bombillas  tipo led. El caso es que esta idea viene de un conocido que se hizo unas cajitas y para la iluminación que necesito que a veces es mínima y a veces un poquito más quería ver la manera de hacerlo
Esta es la idea, los leds son más pequeños que los que yo puse en la foto anterior


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2021)

Si vas a usar pilas usaría leds sin dudas.
Al final la potencia eléctrica no te sirve de nada, lo que necesitas es un flujo luminoso y gastarás muchas menos pilas con leds

No se puede usar un potenciometro sin más sin quemar una ingente cantidad de energía.

En fotografía ya dependerá de tiempos de exposición etc por si un pwm te va a dar problemas o no, si necesitarás filtro o no...


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Más o menos serán tiempos de exposición largos 30nseg mínimo, solo que si la caja va en un sitio pequeño no necesito tanta intensidad y si es un sitio grande poder subirle la intensidad. Lo que lo entiendo bien que si dicen que lo de puede hacer, como lo han hecho? Cuál es el sistema


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2021)

Charly69 dijo:


> Más o menos serán tiempos de exposición largos *30nseg* mínimo, solo que si la caja va en un sitio pequeño no necesito tanta intensidad y si es un sitio grande poder subirle la intensidad. Lo que lo entiendo bien que si dicen que lo de puede hacer, como lo han hecho? Cuál es el sistema


¿ Se te escapó la "n" o se trata de nano Segundos ?


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Se escapó jejeje sorry


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2021)

Charly69 dijo:


> Se escapó jejeje sorry


Esto te puede servir:






Donde dice *MOT1 *irían tus LED´s con su correspondiente resistencia limitadora, el BUZ11 lo puedes reemplazar por otro MOSFET de menor capacidad de corriente


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2021)

30s es una eternidad. No vas a tener problemas con pwm


----------



## sergiot (Jun 9, 2021)

El control por pwm te afecta con exposiciones cortas, en donde se puede disparar justo cuando estan pagados los led.
Sino tendras que ir a un LM317 y regular por vcc


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Mi intención es dejar las luces fijas a la potencia que convenga en cada momento , aunque no esté haciendo fotos las luces estarán ahí. Hay veces que las exposiciones son mucho más largas 2 o 3 minutos. Disculpar mis conocimientos de electrónica y componentes son nulas un pwm no se que es, y un lm317 tampoco 😅 ahora investigare por google


----------



## Gasparv (Jun 9, 2021)

Yo he montado una lámpara decorativa
- 9 LED G4 12 VDC 1,5 W DIMABLE 3000K
- alimentador regulable 0 - 12 V
Coste < 20 eur. Aliexpress


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Lo que yo quiero tiene que ir con 4,5v es para exteriores. Menos mal que no quiero montar algo grande, pero se me hace complicado encontrar lo que necesito para que funcione. Entiendo por ejemplo que si info una bombilla led de 2w a 4,5v que el regulador debería ser de 0 a 4,5v,no?

Pues he encontrado estas luces led cree de 1w y unos 3,2 y 3,5v que supongo con unas baterías de 3,7 de 18650 podría alimentarlas. Y en un video explicativo como monta los componentes para regular la luz. Me faltaría el circuito impreso y la modificación para poner 2 luces y seleccionar una u otra. Como lo veis?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2021)

No veo nada. Yo sin esquemas no veo.
En una foto no entiendo nada.


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 12, 2021)

Esta esto pero justo es para tira de led y a 12v

Bueno pues ya tengo la cosa más clara. Sólo quería hacer una última consulta sobre un interruptor rotatorio. Al final voy a poner 3 luces y lo que no se si necesitaría el interruptor rotatorio de 3 polos y 4 posiciones o 4 polos tres posiciones. Si no me equivoco sería la primera opción, para que una fuera apagado y las otras 3 cada uno de los leds, no? Y tendrían que soldar 4 cables, el que alimenta y luego un cable para cada led?


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 15, 2021)

Pues eso 4 posiciones  y 3 polos no?como este


----------



## Charly69 (Jun 15, 2021)

Bueno ya me contesto yo mismo, es 1 polo 4 posiciones. Gracias Charly


----------

